# 10 كورسات قيمة جدا في الإدارة - د/ عطية جمعة (الجامعة الأمريكية بالقاهرة)



## egycoins (25 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ..أحب أشارككم ببعض الملفات الباوربوينت المفيدة جدا للمقبلين على مجال الادارة الهندسية او الباحثين عن نقاط معينة داخل المجال او من يبحثون عن ماتريال سهلة لشرح جزيئات معينة حيث تتميز بالأسلوب البسيط السهل المتدرج مع الامتاع في طرح المشكلات والمسائل والأرقام (التي هي كلها أرقام حقيقية واقعية معبرة عن خبرات سابقة في مجال الادارة الهندسية لمؤلفها)


المؤلف:
الأستاذ الدكتور/ عطية جمعة - أستاذ الهندسة الصناعية والمحاضر بالجامعة الأمريكية بالقاهرة


وقد حضرت أحد هذه الكورسات الممتعة مع الدكتور عطية (cost management for engineers) بالإشتراك مع د/ عادل الشبراوي (المحاضر الممتاز أيضا بالجامعة الأمريكية والذي حضرت له كورس التخطيط والمتابعة) وقد استفدت كثيرا سواء من علمهم الغزير او من المادة العلمية أو من التجارب الشخصية السابقة لهم في المجال والتي أضافت لي الكثير من الخبرات والمفاهيم خصوصا انني جديد في المجال والدكتور عطية هو من أعطانا هذه الكتب شخصيا وسمح لنا بتوزيعها مجانا حتي يستفيد كل طالب علم ..


في وجهة نظري :مستوي المادة العلمية بالملفات يستفيد منه جدا المبتدئ والمتوسط ..


الروابط من رفعي على موقع 4shared ..ملحوظة الملفات باوربوينت وعليها باسوورد وضعه الدكتور عطية يمنع من التعديل ..بعد التشغيل اختار read only او للقراءة فقط وسيمكنك مشاهدة جميع الشرائح بشكل طبيعي..


أرجو الدعاء للدكتور عطية جمعة ولي ..وشكرا


* Cost Management for engineers*
http://www.4shared.com/office/nPN4gUDv/Cost_Management_For_Engineers_.html


* Maintenance Planning & Control*
http://www.4shared.com/office/IxIJxg_z/GMM1_-_Maintenance_Planning__C.html


* HSE Management*
http://www.4shared.com/office/oXja4y-b/HSE_Management_11_06_11.html


* Leadership and Teamwork*
http://www.4shared.com/office/nQj7dR0K/Leadership__Team_work_01_09_11.html


* Primavera 5 or 6*
http://www.4shared.com/office/quFyjJeM/Primavera_5_or_6__-_25_12_10.html


* Project Contract Management*
http://www.4shared.com/office/N2ZF8fpt/Project_Contract_Management_Be.html


* Quality engineering and Lean 6 Sigma*
http://www.4shared.com/office/h1BNMSz9/Quality_Engineering__Lean_Six_.html


* Strategic Planning and Change Management*
http://www.4shared.com/office/-FzS9RkZ/Strategic_Planning_and_Change_.html


* Supply Chain Management*
http://www.4shared.com/office/vMyhDdbR/Supply_Chain_Management_01_06_.html


* Value Engineering*
http://www.4shared.com/office/yZXdyFWP/Value_Engineering__20_07_11_-_.html



أرجو الدعاء للدكتور عطية جمعة ولي ..وشكرا

​


----------



## ronaldo_sd73 (26 ديسمبر 2011)

الف شكر لك وللدكتور الجليل عطية جمعه


----------



## hany2811 (26 ديسمبر 2011)

الف مليون شكر للدكتور عطيه جمعه وجزاه الله كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناته ماشاء الله انا شفت المحاضرات اسلوب جميل فى الشرح شارح نفسه وسهل ومبسط للغايه بجد ابداع فى توصيل المعلومه الف شكر egycoins


----------



## mos (27 ديسمبر 2011)

كل الشكر والدعاء النبيل الصادق للدكتور والأخ الزميل وكل من يتطوع بفعل الخير


----------



## sh2awaa (28 ديسمبر 2011)

مع خالص الشكر للدكتور عطيه جمعه و الاخ الفاضل الذى قام مشكورا برفع الملفات 
جزيتم خيرا


----------



## العبقرية (28 ديسمبر 2011)

جارى الرفع جزاك الله خيرا وجزى الله خيرا الدكتور عطية


----------



## egycoins (29 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لكم جزيلا على الردود المشجعة ..أتمني أن يكون فيها الإفادة للجميع بإذن الله تعالي.


----------



## hmt241 (30 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير فعلا محاضرات قيمه بارك الله فى الدكتور 
ربنا ينفعنا بيها


----------



## AutoCAD_Instructor (30 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير انت و الدكتور الجليل


----------



## moh_a_eid (31 ديسمبر 2011)

شكراا اخووي تم تحمييل جميع الملفات


----------



## the poor to god (1 يناير 2012)

ما شاء الله ملفات أعتبر من غطى كل هذه الملفات و أتقن فهمها مع خبرة عملية سوف يكون بالنسبة اليه كل CCE , PMP, PMI ذى Piece of cake


----------



## mobila179 (3 يناير 2012)

مشكوررررررررر فعلا محاضرات قيمة جدا


----------



## نظرة ومدد (3 يناير 2012)

قال صلى الله عليه وسلم
إن لله ملائكة لتصلي على معلم الناس الخير
فهنيئا لمن ينشر العلم لله تعالى
وشكرا للناشر والمنشور والعاملين عليها


----------



## eng.ahmedyehia (4 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## egycoins (7 يناير 2012)

ردودكم أسعدتني كثيراً ...أتمني الإفادة للجميع ان شاء الله للإرتقاء بهذا المجال في العالم العربي


----------



## arch_ali1980 (8 يناير 2012)

فعلا مجموعة كورسات ممتازة و بتشرح نفسها شرح وافي جدا تحياتي ليك و للدكتور عطية و ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## محمد السواكنى (8 يناير 2012)

جوزيت كل خير يا دكتور


----------



## سوزان شقير (8 يناير 2012)

​ *مع خالص الشكر للدكتور عطيه جمعه و الاخ الفاضل الذى قام مشكورا برفع الملفات 
جزيتم خيرا*​


----------



## فهدالادهم (8 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا دكتور و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## sayedahmed330 (9 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## فهدالادهم (9 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا الاخ المكرم egycoins و كذلك الدكتور عطية جعله الله في ميزان حسناته 
نفسي مصر ترجع بقي قائدة للدول العربية لتوحيد صف العرب ان شاء الله .


----------



## akramezzat (11 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً
بارك الله فيك
شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## egycoins (13 يناير 2012)

شكرا للجميع ..بإذن الله أحاول رفع المزيد من الكورسات الجامعة الامريكية في الادارة كلما توافرت لدي.


----------



## bboumediene (16 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## myada1 (28 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## وليد سمير بولس (18 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (25 أبريل 2012)

جزيل الشكر لكل من ساهم فى هذا العطاء الرائع


----------



## abosalah1 (25 أبريل 2012)

حزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ELDAKHAKHNY (8 مايو 2012)

*مع خالص الشكر للدكتور عطيه جمعه و الاخ الفاضل الذى قام مشكورا برفع الملفات 
جزيتم خيرا*


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (9 مايو 2012)

شكررررا وجزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## الاستشاري العراقي (27 مايو 2012)

Thanks for the efforts


----------



## عاشق السهر (19 أكتوبر 2012)

الف شكر وجاري التنزيل


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (19 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا --- ممكن نعرف من حضرتك انت اخدت الكورس ده فيين وازاى


----------



## الفقير لله طارق (19 أكتوبر 2012)

فعلا شرح مبسط واكثر من رائع وبه من المعلومات الوفيرة والمفيدة والكثيرة جزاة الله خير ونفع الله بعلمة واياكم


----------



## tarekms45 (19 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا للعلماء الافاضل و لمجهودكم فى نقلها الينا


----------



## مهم (21 أكتوبر 2012)

شكر جزيلا للدكتور /عطيه جمعه
وجزاه الله كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناته


----------



## abo_renad2 (21 أكتوبر 2012)

الله يجزاكم خير جميعا ويكتب لكم الاجر بالدنيا والاخره


----------



## ahmedafatah (23 أكتوبر 2012)

مع كامل الشكر والتقدير لك وللدكتور عطية


----------



## nofal (28 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## سامي عالي (28 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا
وكل عام وانتم بالف الف خير*


----------



## محمد السواكنى (2 نوفمبر 2012)

الف شكر للدكتور على الملفات القيمة


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (2 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فى الدكتور عطية جمعة وفيك ولكما كل الشكر


----------



## mano9 (2 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (3 نوفمبر 2012)

*خلق الفرسان*

الأستاذ الدكتور / عطيه جمعه 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تشرفت بأن أكون أحد تلاميذك فى كورس cost control بالجامعه الأمريكيه وتمنيت ومازلت أن تكون هناك دبلومه فى تخصص ال cost control تحت أشرافك حيث أن سوق العمل فى حاجه شديده لهذا التخصص مع ضرورة أن يقوم الطالب بعمل مشروع متكامل فى هذا التخصص ، لإن الكورسات المكثفه غالباً لا تكون كافيه لإن يقوم الدارس بتطبيقها على أرض الواقع جزاك الله ألف خير وكذلك صاحب المشاركه الذى رفع هذه الملفات للإستفاده منها .


----------



## max_kimo2005 (26 ديسمبر 2012)

egycoins قال:


> شكرا للجميع ..بإذن الله أحاول رفع المزيد من الكورسات الجامعة الامريكية في الادارة كلما توافرت لدي.


بالله عليك يا بشمهندس لو تعرف ترفعلنا PRMG 030 محاضرات الكورس ده ضرورى فى اسرع وقت اكون غير قادر على رد هذا الجميل وشاكر لحضرتك جدا
Project Budgeting & Financial Control


----------



## haitham_zaki00 (29 ديسمبر 2012)

استفسار من الدكتور هل يوجد بالجامعة الامريكية كورسات أو دبلومات عن bim والبرامج المستخدمة فيها


----------



## abosalah1 (30 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## egycoins (3 مارس 2013)

أتمني الكل يستفيد ..وأنا رفعت الكورسات اللي عندي حاليا ...للأسف كورس prmg030 غير موجود عندي..


----------



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (26 سبتمبر 2013)

هل فى امكانية لطباعة هذة المحاضرات


----------



## باسم مدحت (30 سبتمبر 2013)

الف شكر وربنا يكرمكوا جميعا ان شاء الله


----------



## م. تامر الشامى (4 أكتوبر 2013)

اخى العزيز قمت بتحميل الملفات كلها وللاسف الملفات لم تفتح من اول الملف الثالث وحتى العاشر
الرجاء مراجعة الملفات علما باننى استخدم اوفيس 2007


----------



## seeker (18 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هشام بن صالح (19 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا لك ويعطيك العافيه


----------



## برونزيي (25 نوفمبر 2013)

مع خالص شكرى وتقديرى​


----------



## aama (26 نوفمبر 2013)

اشكرك فعلا على هذا الكم الرائع من المعلومات
ولكن الملفات حين تنزيلها تتطلب رقما سريا باسوورد


----------



## maxtom (12 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله انت و الدكتور عطية كل خيرا .. و جعلها فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## maxtom (12 فبراير 2014)

حسب شرح و كلام الاخ المهندس *egycoins*

"الروابط من رفعى على موقع 4shared ..ملحوظة الملفات باوربوينت وعليها باسوورد وضعه الدكتور عطية يمنع من التعديل ..بعد التشغيل اختار read only او للقراءة فقط وسيمكنك مشاهدة جميع  الشرائح بشكل طبيعي.." 
عند طلب كلمة السر .. اختار خيار read only


----------



## sayed abd elaty (12 فبراير 2014)

جزا الله تعالى كل ناشر علم الخير ونفعنا بهذا العلم فى ما يرضى الله تعالى


----------



## ahmedeltahan409 (15 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا وجزى الله خيرا الدكتور عطية♥ ♥


----------



## esas (17 مارس 2014)

اخي العزيز 

هذه المواضيع تحتاج الي شرح حيث ان العرض عبارة عن رؤؤس مواضيع


----------



## amr shabana (3 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا​


----------



## ياسر حسن (4 أغسطس 2014)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## esas (11 أغسطس 2014)

المحاضرات محتاجه شرح ممكن حد يساعدني


----------



## esas (11 أغسطس 2014)

المحاضرات محتاجة شرح واكيد فيه مادة علمية ليهاارجوا التوضيح


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (16 أكتوبر 2014)

للاسف لاتفتح معى


----------



## ميمو الاول (15 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله- انا مسطب بوربوينت 2013 - والملفات بعد اختيار read only لا تعمل - هل السبب فى النسخة ام ماذا؟
افيدونى يرحمكم الله


----------



## blue rose (17 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Eng.Wael Ayad (6 فبراير 2015)

جرب office 2013 معاك لان د.عطية شغالها عليه


----------



## Eng.Wael Ayad (6 فبراير 2015)

جرب office 2013 هتشتغل معاك ان شاء الله


----------



## sundark (18 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته،
شكراً جزيلاً علي هذه الكتب القيمة، قمت بتنزيلها جميعاً ماعدا ملف واحد فقط و هو ...
*Quality engineering and Lean 6 Sigma
http://www.4shared.com/office/h1BNMS...Lean_Six_.html

فالــLink الخاص به لا يعلم ... نرجو من الله ان تقوم بإعادة رفع هذا الملف مره اخري 
شكراً جزيلاً*


----------



## SAIFASAD (24 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته،
شكراً جزيلاً علي هذه الكتب القيمة، قمت بتنزيلها جميعاً ماعدا ملف واحد فقط و هو ...
Quality engineering and Lean 6 Sigma
http://www.4shared.com/office/h1BNMS...Lean_Six_.html
أشارك أخي sundark


فالــLink الخاص به لا يعلم ... نرجو من الله ان تقوم بإعادة رفع هذا الملف مره اخري 
شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## دلال النابلسي (27 ديسمبر 2015)

عفوا بس الماده مو راضيه تتحمل 
الرابط غير صالح
لو سمحتو اذا في مجال تزودزني فيهم


----------



## دلال النابلسي (27 ديسمبر 2015)

ارجو تزويدي بالملفات 
الرابط غير صالح


----------



## طاهر1 (29 ديسمبر 2015)

الرابط غير صالح


----------



## دلال النابلسي (10 أبريل 2016)

يرجى تزويدي بالمواد المطروحه للضرورة وذلك لان اللنك لا يعمل


----------



## دلال النابلسي (10 أبريل 2016)

يرجى تزويدي بالمواد لو سمحت


----------



## دلال النابلسي (10 أبريل 2016)

لو سمحت ممكن تزودني بالماده


----------



## marabi (11 أبريل 2016)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
اللينكات لاتعمل
برجاء رفعها مرة اخري علي media fire لو امكن


----------



## wraslan (23 أبريل 2016)

برجاء تحديث الروابط و شكرا


----------



## ayman5000 (24 أبريل 2016)

يرجي اعاده رفع الملفات لانها ازيلت من الموقع


----------



## wraslan (2 مايو 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا
برجاء تحديث الروابط


----------



## funfon81 (14 مايو 2016)

http://linkis.com/Ya5wm

أتمنى إن هو ده نفس الموضوع في رابط واحد


----------



## عبد القادر السلايم (14 مايو 2016)

تحياتي من القدس الشريف
بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه


----------

